
Ask HN: The NY Review of Books for science and technology? - mattboulos
I really enjoy publications like the NY Review of Books and Times Literary Supplement. In theory, they&#x27;re for book reviews. In practice, they&#x27;re a way for non-experts (like me) to learn about major ideas in the humanities and social sciences. The writing is often quite beautiful.<p>For science and technology, are there publications that serve a similar function? For example, where can I find a leading scientist surveying how a field has evolved or read a lyrical take on a recent discovery?<p>I&#x27;m hoping for something beyond the overt storytelling or sensationalism that I sometimes find in popular magazines.<p>What do you read for that purpose?
======
earthicus
The American Mathematical Society has a long catalog of reviews of mathematics
books, although they are often very short and not enlightening by themselves:

[https://www.ams.org/publicoutreach/math-in-the-
media/reviews](https://www.ams.org/publicoutreach/math-in-the-media/reviews)

------
Tomte
The London Review of Books is an obvious counterpart.

~~~
mattboulos
I love the LRB, but I am looking for a science/tech focus.

